# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Dubrovnik - Mala škola dojenja 27.1.2016.

## Indi

Mala škola dojenja



  U *srijedu,  27. Siječnja  2016., s početkom u 16 sati**,* u prostorijama *Razvojne agencije Grada Dubrovnika – DURA* (na Pilama, preko puta hotela Hilton), *u**Dubrovniku**,*održat će se *Rodina radionica o dojenju.*  Radionica je namijenjena svim trudnicama i njihovim partnerima. Predviđeno trajanje je dva sata.  Radionicu vode Rodine savjetnice za dojenje.
*Zbog ograničenog broja polaznica/ka molimo da se prijavite* na broj telefona *091 517 66 35,* puteme-maila: dubrovnik@roda.hr  ili naših Facebook stranica *RODA Dubrovnik*.
Sve dodatne informacije mogu se pronaći i na našim Facebook stranicama ‒ RODA Dubrovnik te na službenim stranicama udruge RODA - Roditelji u akciji - www.roda.hr.
Radionice su besplatne.
Veselimo se vašem dolasku.
  Srdačno,
članice udruge RODA − Roditelji u akciji

----------

